# Newest Wolves Shelden Williams, Bobby Brown Learning System



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Four days after last week's deadline trade with Sacramento, forward Shelden Williams and guard Bobby Brown finally went through their first practice with the Timberwolves on Monday.
> 
> Coach Kevin McHale said it isn't a sure thing that he would play either tonight at Toronto, but he'd like to.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/columnists/ci_11770384?source=rss


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Not saying that he is anything great, but Shelden had a great game against Lakers and then just play 5 minutes against Portland, and is not playing against Wizards? Why in the hell McHale plays Cardinal over him?


----------

